# Fish for A 20 Liter Tank



## KrishP (19 Jan 2014)

Any suggestions, I was thinking about of boras brigittae, will these be okay?


----------



## darren636 (19 Jan 2014)

if you double the tank volume - yes.   20 l = . Shrimp - maybe. dude, its 20 litres MINUS substrate/ decor. Could you not find anything smaller?


----------



## KrishP (19 Jan 2014)

Oh okay, thanks for the help I though I could have had a few due to there small size (giving them a smaller biomass)


----------



## darren636 (19 Jan 2014)

You can do as you like!  Maybe boraras uropthalmoides- they really are small. But you will need soft water and Lots of water changes for fish. . Shrimp not take your fancy?


----------



## KrishP (19 Jan 2014)

I do like shrimp, I kept CRS and Cherry shrimp before. But Im more of a fish guy  I know I should go for a bigger size tank really.


----------



## NanoJames (19 Jan 2014)

My _Boraras_ _urophthalmoides _do very well in my 20 litre. I'd say any of the Boraras species are good for a 20 litre, but be careful of which ones require blackwater and which don't.


----------



## kirk (19 Jan 2014)

Pigmy corys?


----------



## kirk (19 Jan 2014)

I know I should go for a bigger size tank really.[/quote]   yes use that tank as a filter underneath  if your a fish man it's going to get too small fast


----------



## TimT (19 Jan 2014)

KrishP said:


> boras brigittae, will these be okay?


I got these in a 20 liter and they are just fine! The dominant males display courting behavior and they have all turned rich opaque red as sign of them being just fine and thriving.


----------



## darren636 (20 Jan 2014)

NanoJames said:


> My _Boraras_ _urophthalmoides _do very well in my 20 litre. I'd say any of the Boraras species are good for a 20 litre, but be careful of which ones require blackwater and which don't.


 can you tell me about your set up/ maintenance regime?  My lfs had a group of  9 of these for about a year.  wish I had given them a home- they looked pretty sad in 400ppm + water , with nowhere to hide


----------



## NanoJames (20 Jan 2014)

darren636 said:


> can you tell me about your set up/ maintenance regime? My lfs had a group of 9 of these for about a year. wish I had given them a home- they looked pretty sad in 400ppm + water , with nowhere to hide


I'll PM you, don't want to hijack Krishp's thread..


----------



## KrishP (20 Jan 2014)

NanoJames said:


> I'll PM you, don't want to hijack Krishp's thread..


 
Don't worry about it 



kirk said:


> Pigmy corys?


 
Pigmys are nice, I think they shoal together don't they?




kirk said:


> I know I should go for a bigger size tank really.


 yes use that tank as a filter underneath if your a fish man it's going to get too small fast[/quote]

I would set up my 60 litre tank but sadly I don't have enough money to get it started again, so I have downscaled.


----------



## Antoni (20 Jan 2014)

I have 4 Boraras brigattae in the 20 l tank and they are doing ok. But that should be the maximum number of fish in such a tank. Or you can keep a pair of Clown killies, but only if the tank has a lid!


----------



## Matt Warner (20 Jan 2014)

What about some Celestial Pearl Danios?


----------



## NanoJames (20 Jan 2014)

KrishP said:


> Don't worry about it


OK mate, here is some information I typed and sent Darren. I've just copy and pasted it because I couldn't be bothered typing it all again!
To be honest, most would say I neglect my rasbora tank! I find the key for keeping these fish happy is less the volume of water but more how you use it. My _Boraras_ _urophthalmoides _are one of the clear water species which means they are easier to keep in a planted tank because black water habitats don't have quite as many plants as I'm sure you'll know! Seriously Fish:   Search Results	boraras — Seriously Fish an excellent site for telling of the type of water in which each species lives. I think plants are essential in a clear water rasboras tank as it will give them somewhere to hide and a constant food source. Before I got my Sparkling Gouramies (greedy buggers!) I fed that tank 2-3 times a week! For the simple reason that these tiny fish are almost like fry and will scavenge micro organisms in the water column. When I did supplement their food, I used Hikari Micro Pellets, the best I have found yet for their small mouths! Another thing, just as essential as the plants, is to make sure the tank is mature. I'd go as far as to say these brilliant fish should be the last ones you put in your tank. They are less shy in bigger numbers too so if your LFS just a few left, leave them and wait for another shipment of them. I would say 6 is an absolute minimum for these guys and for a 20 litre with many plants, 12-13 is definitely the most I'd put in. They will school happily too which is awesome to see! Last thing, make sure your lighting isn't too bright as this will often spook them. Hopefully this provides a useful insight into how to keep these beauties! You will love them! I'll send you a few parameters of my tank, I'll just do some tests after my tea!

Cheers,
James


----------



## Dominic (20 Jan 2014)

I've always loved ember tetra.... Dunno whether they would be too big though, but i'd have thought that 6 or so with a few shrimp should be okay


----------



## NanoJames (20 Jan 2014)

Dominic said:


> I've always loved ember tetra.... Dunno whether they would be too big though, but i'd have thought that 6 or so with a few shrimp should be okay


Good suggestion! They would probably prefer a longer 20 litre to a tall one.


----------



## Dominic (20 Jan 2014)

haha thank you mate, and yeah they probably would, or a cube one, just as long as they have somewhere to retreat to behind a rock or something.


----------

